

Disney Blacklisted Replaced American Workers - jes
http://dailycaller.com/2015/06/09/disney-blacklisted-displaced-american-workers/

======
midniteslayr
Former Disney Contractor (in 2012) here. I was working for a Disney Contractor
in the Disney Offices in Celebration, FL (about 1.5 miles from the Magic
Kingdom Gate). I knew of the Disney Contractor rule from Day One, and was
reminded of it almost every week. I would have co-contractors leave, to be
replaced by another contractor the next month. It was pretty commonplace in
our little department.

They did mention that there were ways around Disney's rules, but the 18 Months
on, 1 year off rule was something Disney has had for years.

------
superuser2
Could be some (inhumane, but not outright evil) reasons for this.

\- If you fire all your employees, then a month later have all the same people
working for you as contractors, that can (and probably should) be a strong
signal to regulators that you are abusing contractor status and ought to be
paying for payroll taxes, healthcare, etc.

\- Security. If you had just laid someone off, would you hand him root
passwords for production infrastructure a week later? Once you've given
someone a reason to hurt your company, probably best not to give them the keys
back, at least until they've cooled down and found employment elsewhere (this
could be the reason for the 1-year waiting period.)

------
fsk
It's an IRS rule. Otherwise, the contractor could argue they were an employee
and sue for back benefits. I think Microsoft got burned by this.

~~~
midniteslayr
Not an IRS Rule, but it is something bigger companies want to implement so
they don't have to pay for benefits for the contractor. When googling it, most
I come up with is that most big companies don't want to make it look like they
are using temporary work in place of a permanent employ.

(I can't believe I'm linking a Yahoo! Answers post about it, but it's the best
that I can find quickly:
[https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070308162652A...](https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070308162652AASMMKV))

